# Flatout 3



## Zergoras (7. Dezember 2011)

Ich staunte gerade nicht schlecht, als ich gesehen habe, das Flatout 3 am 13. Dezember rauskommt. Ich habe dazu bisher noch gar nichts gehört. Hab nur ich das irgendwie verpennt oder geht es vielen so?
Hier der Link: Save 10% on Flatout 3: Chaos & Destruction on Steam

Ich fand Flatout 2 schon so genial und habe Stunden damit verbracht.


----------



## Galford (7. Dezember 2011)

Habe ich gestern auch auf Steam gesehen, aber es kommt nicht von Bugbear. Ich wäre da ein wenig skeptisch, immerhin scheint der jetzige Entwickler Team6 hauptsächlich Wii-Spiele und PC-Rennspiele entwickelt zu haben, die wohl den wenigsten überhaupt ein Begriff sind. Könnte auch sein, dass man einfach die Marke ausschlachten will, da der ursprüngliche Entwickler der Flatout-Serie Bugbear jetzt mit Namco Bandai zusammen arbeitet. Der Budgetpreis (auch ohne die 10% Nachlass) macht mich auch etwas stutzig.


----------



## Zergoras (8. Dezember 2011)

Bugbear macht gerade auch Ridge Racer Unbound, das neue Split Second sozusagen.
Ich lass mich mal überraschen, vorbestellen werde ich es mir aber nicht. Schade auch, dass Steam vorrausgesetzt wird und nur darüber vertrieben wird.


----------



## Sasori (9. Dezember 2011)

Wollen Sie Flatout 3 Chaos & Destruction in den Warenkorb geben? Ja will ich, HER DAMIT.

Ich fande Flatout 2 schon ziemlich amüsant, auch wen mir ein paar gegner so tierisch am Sack gingen (Jack Benton/Jason Walker) aber es war immer lustig einen so reinfahren das er sich überschlägt etc.
sicher ein Favouriten game, ich sag trozdem nichtmehr dazu vielleicht ist es am ende der übelste Crap.


----------



## Zergoras (9. Dezember 2011)

Berichte dann mal bitte wie dir das Spiel gefällt. Überlege es mir evtl zu holen, nur nicht blind.


----------



## Zergoras (10. Dezember 2011)

Das glauben die ja selber nicht, oder aber extrem schlecht optimiert. Die beiden Grafikkarten liegen aber schon weit auseinander. Sehr unrealistisch.




*Operating system:*Windows® 7
*Processor:* Intel® Quadcore
*Memory:* 4 GB
*Video:* Nvidia GeForce GTX 590 / AMD Radeon HD 6970
*Internet:*Broadband Internet Connection
*DirectX®:* DirectX® 9.0c
*Hard disk space:* 20 GB
*Sound:* DirectX® compatible Soundcard
*Supported Input Devices:* Keyboard, Joystick, XBox Controller, Gamepad, Microsoft Controller for Windows
*Additional Notes:* Also supports Razer Hydra.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (10. Dezember 2011)

Sasori schrieb:


> auch wen mir ein paar gegner so tierisch am Sack gingen (Jack Benton/Jason Walker) aber es war immer lustig einen so reinfahren das er sich überschlägt etc.


 
Vergiss nicht Martinez. Wenn die nicht erster wurde, dann war es der Spieler. 

Aber irgendwas stimmt da mal ganz und garnicht an den empfohlenen Specs. Nicht dur, dass die GTX590 doppelt so schnell ist wie die HD6970, die Grafik kann nicht wirklich mit Balltefield 3 mithalten, wenn ich das so sehe, was bedeutet, dass das Game richtig besch****n gecodet wurde.

Das Fahrverhalten sieht auch nicht berausched auch, auch wenn man davon nicht viel gesehen hat. Bei FlatOut waren die Fahrzeugen ziemlich heckoffen und rutschten nur so rum. Bei einem Crash verlor man auch schneller die Kontrolle als man gucken konnte und bekam das Auto trotzdem immer eingefangen. Da war einer der Hauptfeatures in FL2: Das Fahrverhalten war einfach, jedoch ließ man den Spieler glauben es sei schwer. Aber da sieht es aus als fährt man nen D-Zug, so heftig laufen die auf Schienen. Hoffentlich ist das nur gescriptet.

mfg Marcel


----------



## Sasori (12. Dezember 2011)

Bratwurstmobil schrieb:


> Vergiss nicht Martinez. Wenn die nicht erster wurde, dann war es der Spieler.



Verzeihung, die habe ich genz vergessen^^ 

Kann eventuell auch sein das sie zerstört wurde in ihrem Mopedauto verschnitt^^ 

@topic

Hab mir nur ein paar trailer angesehen, es sieht so verlockend aus, würde gerne diese Dame die oben erwähnt wurde Crashen  .
Ich habs mal in meine wunschliste getan mal sehen ob ich diese 10 Steamspiele gewinne ;DD


----------



## Otep (12. Dezember 2011)

oh man, da habe ich wohl auch geschlafen 
ich hoffe das wird nicht so ein schmu wir mit dem UC


----------



## Zergoras (13. Dezember 2011)

Hat jemand das SPiel von euch schon und kann etwas darüber sagen?


----------



## Azrael_SEt (14. Dezember 2011)

LASST DIE FINGER VON FLATOUT 3

das Spiel ist sowas von grottig.

Hier eine kurze Zusammenfassung:
- das Handling der Autos (aller Autos) ist mehr wie "arcadig", habe 12 Anläufe gebraucht um das erste Rennen zu beenden da ich ständig irgendwo gegen gefahren und direkt explodiert bin. Kurvenfahren ist nur mit Handbremse möglich und selbst das klappt selten. Steuerung viel zu sensibel (Tastatur und XBOX Pad)
- Physik: vorhanden ja, gut = NEIN, wird man nur leicht von einem Gegner berührt = Drehung oder schlimmer
- kein richtiges Schadensmodell! Autos deformieren nicht
- keine Karriere, nur einzelne Rennen/ Stunts
- keine Turniere im Online Modus
- Grafik ist mehr wie schlecht: DirectX 9 ONLY und trotzdem kein FXAA, AA oder AF! Nichts. Aber auch die Models und Texturen lassen zu wünschen übrig
- keine Lokalisierung, Englisch ONLY
- Performance Probleme (habe nen Quad mit 4x3,2 GHz und ne GTX480), das Spiel ruckelt an manchen Stellen extrem
- selbst das Menü sieht schlecht aus, sieht nach 1280x768 maximal aus, bei allen Auflösungen drüber wird nur skaliert und alles sieht verwaschen aus

Denke ich werd mal nen kurzes Gameplay Video machen und das Spiel danach erst deinstallieren. Wenn man es nicht gesehen hat kann man es echt nicht glauben.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (14. Dezember 2011)

Autsch! Das ist Hart. Ich möchte mal kurz auf deine Punkte eingehen:
- Direkt explodieren ist nichts für FlatOut. Bei FlatOut muss ein Wagen auch was aushalten können = Müll. Da hast du Recht.
- Bei den alten FlatOuts konnte man sich immer mal rammen, die fahrt ging weiter. Nannte man da "Slam". Wenn der wegfällt ist das auch wieder Müll.
- Autos deformieren sich nicht: Liegt der Fokus nicht auf Crashing? 
- Keine Karriere? Wo ist da die Motivation?
- Keine Turniere? Also keine Rennserie, wo der mit den meisten Punkten gewinnt oder was?
- kein DX10, kein AA etc? Und dann empfohlen eine GTX590. Gehts auch schlechter mit der Optimierung?
- Also nur Englische Spreache?
- Performance Probleme: Da hab ich nen Grund für: Siehe zwei Stichpunkte weiter oben.
- 1024x768 ist schon echt arm. Ihr lacht mich aus, weil ich auf 1280x1024 zocke, aber das ist dann schon hart.

Also wenn es wirklich so ist wie du es beschrieben hast, ist das die schlechteste Fortsetzung einer Spieleserie seit Test Drive Unlimited.

mfg Marcel


----------



## Sasori (14. Dezember 2011)

Muss mir wohl selbst ein Bild machen, das sich Autos nicht deformieren ist schlecht, das kann sogar Burnout c(:
Ein Crash and Alakabääääm? Klingt nicht gerade ein Spiel für schlechte verlierer.
Die Grafik, da ich vor nem Jahr noch so einen PC hatte wo ich nichtmal, Modern Wardare 2 auf hohe einstellung spielen konnte, ist mir diese Grafik relativ.
Das mit dem rotieren, dieses Problem ist mir relativ, habe viel Dirt 3 gespielt, und fahren ohne in nem Rennen 4 mal zu rotieren geht i-wie nicht. 

Also, ich hol mir das Spiel, Let's playe es, denke nach, lass meinen LP Kollegen spielen, entscheiden ob wir weiter machen oder nicht. 

Aber danke für die Kritik.


----------



## Galford (14. Dezember 2011)

Die Gamestar warnt sogar vor dem Spiel:
Flatout 3 - Kaufwarnung zur Rennspiel-Fortsetzung - News bei GameStar.de


Ich persönlich würde mir das Geld eher für Ridge Racer Unbounded aufheben.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (14. Dezember 2011)

Oh Himmel. Ich will Bugbear wieder haben. Hoffentlich geht dieser komische Verein, der dieses Debakel progra...entschuldigung...gesch****n hat, vollständig unter.

Die sollten lieber die drei Jungs einstellen, die Crashday entwickelt haben. Die schaffen es zu dritt alles besser zu machen als ein ganzes "professionelles" Entwicklerstudio.


----------



## Nico Bellic (14. Dezember 2011)

Kommt eigentlich nur noch Müll?


----------



## Azrael_SEt (14. Dezember 2011)

Hier ein kleines Video. Ich habe einfach versucht ein Rennen auf Normal zu beenden:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dvP-UzR9dR0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



9 Versuche für ein normales Rennen? Das Spiel nervt einfach nur.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (14. Dezember 2011)

Also ich finds echt interessant wie eine saugeile Spieleserie so sehr durch einen Entwicklerwechsel runtergemacht werden kann,

- Die Fahrzeuge scheinen keinerlei Unterschied zu Asphalt und Dreck zu kennen.
- Die Fahrzeuge bleiben nach einem Sprung entweder komplett stabil ohne Schaden zu nehmen oder explodieren.
- Nach einem Zusammenprall wird man entweder wie ein Flummi weggeschossen oder man dreht sich um 90° und dann direkt vor einer Mauer zu stehen. Andere "Scripts" scheint es nicht zu geben.
- Strecken sind so besch*** gebaut, dass direkt hinter einem Riesensprung eine Kurve kommt. Man kann nicht ausweichen und der erste Wreck ist sicher.
- Interessant, dass der F430-ähnliche Wagen schon im 5. Gang (gezählt) 35 und schneller rennt. Damit tut sich selbst ein 430km/h schneller Koenigsegg Agera R schwer. Wie schnell sind wohl Oberklassefahrzeuge
- Schon am Start bemerkt: Es scheint keinerlei DX10-Effekte zu geben, geschweige denn AA oder auch nur Schatten. Der Dreck sieht aus wie Texturpampe und ist wahrscheinlich schlechter gemacht als in FlatOut 1.
- KI (keine Intelligenz) scheinen keinerlei Gefühl für ihren Wagen zu entwickeln. Am Start von Versuch 2 gehen doch tatsächlich alle KI-Spieler über die gleiche Linie und setzen sich zu einem Haufen zusammen.
- Gegner weg rammen endet oft damit, dass man sich selber dreht und der Gegner weiterfährt.
- Es scheint manchmal Fälle zu geben, wo der Fahrer rausfliegt es jedoch keinen Grund dazu gab.
- Die Performance muss ziemlich schlecht sein. Ich hab mehrmals Ruckler gesehen, die schlimmer aussahen als auf einem 8 GPU Crossfire.
- Es scheint keine Belohnung für einen Sieg zu geben.
- Das Schadensmodell besteht nur daraus, dass das fahrzeug brennt und sich Türen etc. öffnen.
- Manchmal donnert man mit 300 vor die Abrissbirne und hat keinen kratzer, das andere mal reicht ein Schrammen an der Wand und man ist Wrecked.
- Die Gegner scheinen nicht diese Flummi-Probleme zu haben und werden einfach von der Wand zurück auf die Strecke geschossen.

Kann man das so unterstreichen?


----------



## Galford (14. Dezember 2011)

Azrael_SEt schrieb:


> Hier ein kleines Video. Ich habe einfach versucht ein Rennen auf Normal zu beenden:


 

Vielen Dank für das Video. Wenn es nicht so traurig wäre, wärs zum Totlachen. 

Warum hat es eigentlich das Autos bei 4:52 zerlegt? Weil du zu weit gesprungen bist?


----------



## Azrael_SEt (14. Dezember 2011)

Galford schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für das Video. Wenn es nicht so traurig wäre, wärs zum Totlachen.
> 
> Warum hat es eigentlich das Autos bei 4:52 zerlegt? Weil du zu weit gesprungen bist?


 
Frag mich nicht. Keine Ahnung. Manchmal explodiert man einfach.

Hier eine Meldung zum ersten Patch:
"
			 		  		 		 			   			The patch that will be released soon (actually, should already have been released I think) will contain:

- "Classic" option for more realistic springs, slower paced gameplay as well as harder physics for destroyable objects.
- Multiplayer lobby game mode select
- Improved physics (especially on landing), especially for offroad and monstertrucks.
- Fixed the respawn issue in multiplay.
- Video options: disabling of postFX, amongst others.
- Radar fix in destruction derby & monster trucks. 
- More proper health balancing (especially usefull in challenge / destruction mode but also during races).
- G25 fix
- Less spinning when being hit by opponents

- Some other stuff i forgot but i will post soon.
"

Selbst die Patchnotes sind traurig. Allein das man sowas patchen muss. Mein Video ist übrigens mit Patch 1 aufgenommen! Vorher ging alles noch schneller und das Handling war noch beschissener!


----------



## turbosnake (14. Dezember 2011)

Die Grafik ist ja extrem sch****, da sa NFS Porsche besser aus.


----------



## Zergoras (14. Dezember 2011)

Oh mein Gott, das scheint ja purer Müll zu sein. Ich hab Ultimate Carnage wieder ausgegraben, das sieht um Welten besser aus.  Gut das ich es weder angespielt noch gekauft habe. Danke für die Infos Leute.


----------



## KarsonNow (16. Dezember 2011)

Danke für berichte, ich entferne das Spiel aus meiner Wunschliste...und spiele FlatOut2, Ultimate Carnage oder Crashday mal wieder...oder aber Carmageddon


----------



## AchtBit (5. Januar 2012)

Ein bisschen übertrieben ists schon. 
Zum Video, das war nicht volle Qualität.
Zum Schaden, der Schadens Modi, kann vorm Rennen von 0.25x - 2.00x gewählt werden
Zur Spielbarkeit, es hat zwar beim 1. Start gemeckert, dass kein Win Perf. Rating existiert aber ich hab einfach alle Optionen max. reingeklatscht. Es rennt auf meinem betagtem c2d wie die Feuerwehr auch wenn 20 Autos gleichzeitig geschrottet werden, zuckt es nichtmal. Im übrigen läufts mit XP
Zur Steuerung, ja wurde vereinfacht und Rennen ist ohne man. Schaltung relativ langweilig 
Zum Schwierigkeitsgrad, Kinkerlitz einfach. Nur Nachtrace benötigt etwas Streckenkenntnis
Zur Grafik, ist nicht so schlecht. Insbesondere massive Shader Effekte(112 Shader) sind vorhanden. Allerdings nervt im Crash Mode die Menge an FX Effekten, weils oft in kunterbute Blindheit am Monitor ausartet. Land Texturen sind dafür nicht so Detailreich und weniger vorhanden. Fahrzeugtexturen sind aber höchauflösend
Schadensmodel, im Prinzip mit dem Vorgänger identisch, jedoch sind die Autos insgesamt nicht so detailiert wie im 2er

Hab noch mal paar Screens, auf die Schnelle gemacht, angehängt


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (5. Januar 2012)

Das ändert trotzdem nichts daran, dass die Fahrphysik meiseabel ist und das Game schlimmer verbugt ist aus GTA4 und Gothic 3 zusammen. Karrieremodus ist auch nicht vorhanden, wo bleibt da die Motivation. Allein an den Mehrspielerlobbys sieht man ja schon schnell, dass niemand das Game zocken will, was mich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht wirklich wundert.


----------



## AchtBit (5. Januar 2012)

Sowas wie Karriere gibts schon. 50 Events Serie oder wie der Mist heist. Kurioserweise ist die Fahrphysik im Crash Mode identisch zum Vorgänger. Der Race Mode war beim 2er das Event schlechthin und jetzt ist totaler Müll, selbst Bleifuss hatte da noch mehr Anspruch an Steuerung und Physik.

Wann legt endlich mal jemand den Psycnosis Klassiger 'Destruction Derby' neu auf?? Das war einfach der Hit, selbst Flatout Carnage kann nicht mit dieser Fahrphysik gleichziehen. Es hat schon mal nen 2ten Teil gegeben aber der war so grottenschlecht gemacht, dass mir unwillkührlich der Vergleich Flatout2 : Flatout3 in den Sinn kommt


----------



## Entelodon (12. Februar 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Die Grafik ist ja extrem sch****, da sa NFS Porsche besser aus.



..nur mit dem unterschied das need for speed porsche beim release sehr gut aussah und flatout 3 jetzt schon miserabel ist


----------



## perforierer (12. April 2012)

Als Flatout 2 Fan verursacht das, was man hier liest und sieht, schon fast körperliche Schmerzen. Die Flatout Serie hat so ein Potential und dann wird sowas hingehunzt...bitter.

Leider ist ja Rifge Racer von Bugbear auch nicht so der Bringer und kein Ersatz für FO2, was ich so gelesen hab...echt schade.


----------

